# Topknot bows for Canadian pups



## Tessa's Mommy (May 20, 2011)

I wanted to post about a website I ordered some topknot bows from last week. When I received the confirmation about my order, I realized that my old address was still on the PayPal account so I e-mailed the company. She went above and beyond to get my order back from the post office and readdress it, including a couple of phone calls and trips to the post office. She also sent me a free bow even I was the one that made the mistake.

I received the bows today and they are very nice. I ordered a Halloween one and she sent me a pretty fall one for free. Now I just need to figure out how to put them in Tessa's topknot.

The company web address is http://www.bowbizdogbows.com

This is a Canadian company in Burlington, Ontario. Just wanted to let you all know the great service I received if you need bows.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

:canada:Oh Oh, Gwen saw me pull up this web site, here goes some more money. Geeze.


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

hehe, theis forum is great, it helps us spend our money....as if I need help. :biggrin1:


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

Susan is great! Cassie has quite a few bows from bowbiz. They are great quality! Susan is great as well. I approached her about Havanese Rescue and the silent auction. She donated a beautiful basket of bows to the silent auction. I love supporting a business that gives back! She does mail to the US as well, it just takes a little longer  Glad you like your bows. With Cassie, I use the little bands (they look like rubber bands for braces) first. I make a top knot with that, and then I put the bow in.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Silly question, can these be used more than once or possibly twice? Ms. Tish is hard on everything and I suspect it would be demolished pretty quickly, in which case it would get costly.


----------



## narci (Sep 6, 2011)

Umm..would it be bad to put a bow on a male puppy/dog? 

My wife jokes around saying we are lucky to get a boy because she and her mom would have bought every outfit and bow and girls stuff for Oreo if he was a she haha

Actally..i saw a cute shark and dinosaur halloween costume i might buy for Oreo


----------



## Tessa's Mommy (May 20, 2011)

I've read a few articles about putting the bows in. My problem is Tessa really won't sit still and she rolls over and shows me her tummy for a rub instead. I had my husband hold her today and got just a small rubber band in. I'm going to try that before I use the beautiful bows. As for a bow for our boy dog, I wanted to but the husband and son both put their foot down and told me he looked silly. Cooper's hair is so long I have put a plain rubber band in for his topknot, but they don't even like that. I'm going to get Cooper groomed in the next couple weeks so at least he can see.


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

Geri, I use the bows over and over again. When you get the good quality ones, they can be used many times. She attaches to rubber bands, so if one breaks, you still have a second. I get some with the bands and some with barrettes. Even with the barrettes, I use a rubber band to put the hair up and then put the barrette in over it. This keeps it in better through the wresting and playing that goes on around here.

No bows for my boys, just the girls. My husband put his food down there too.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

And for a husband to put his FOOD down, he must be REALLY serious!!!ound:

(sorry, couldn't help myself!)


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

Funny Karen. I am not going to correct it so I can give everyone a good laugh.  Guess I should proofread.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Brady's mom said:


> Funny Karen. I am not going to correct it so I can give everyone a good laugh.  Guess I should proofread.


I think it's too true!!!:biggrin1:


----------



## Tessa's Mommy (May 20, 2011)

Thought I would post a picture of Tessa with her autumn bow I received for free from BowBiz. Looks really great with her colouring. Unfortunately, she only left it in for about 24 hours, but I am going to persevere and keep putting the bows in her topknot.


----------



## narci (Sep 6, 2011)

hey hey...us men love our food. Only second to sports and going to the john 

tessa looks soooooo adorable...in a manly kinda way that is.


----------

